# Male vs female characteristics



## celiamarie

Can anyone expound on any differences in character, training, protection, etc in one sex vs the other? I've had a male shep, and now after his passing, I'm considering a female - but I'd like to know if any of you have an observation one way or the other - or perhaps there is no difference?

Thank you!
Celia


----------



## LaRen616

I would like to know the same thing? 

I have a 1 year old male GSD now and next September he'll be 2 1/2 and I will be adding a female GSD puppy to my family and I want to have an idea of what to expect


----------



## codmaster

celiamarie said:


> Can anyone expound on any differences in character, training, protection, etc in one sex vs the other? I've had a male shep, and now after his passing, I'm considering a female - but I'd like to know if any of you have an observation one way or the other - or perhaps there is no difference?Thank you!Celia


There will probably be a number of folks chiming in with their opinions on this one as it is a very popular subject but one thing to remember.

The differences between individual dogs are much greater than the differences between male and female!

We have had both and it would be very difficult to be accurate and use the sex of a dog as any type of accurate predictor of their personality and behavior. One thing that i think is generally true is that if you have two dogs, your chances of getting two that get along are better if you have a male and female. 

Of course even with that, I had 2 females for almost 5 years together and they got along great!

Females are generally significantly smaller than males.


----------



## onyx'girl

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/take-poll/134813-female-vs-male.html
Recent thread


----------



## debbiebrown

it really depends on the line.................i used to prefer males because i had always had them, but after getting my female,, my female seemed to mature faster,, more responsive, quicker learner etc............but i do think it all depends on the line first and foremost, the willingness to please would be a huge asset in my book.................
so, male, female is more of a gender preference as long as the line you have picked has all the genetic characteristics your looking for.....


----------



## Mrs.K

codmaster said:


> There will probably be a number of folks chiming in with their opinions on this one as it is a very popular subject but one thing to remember.
> 
> The differences between individual dogs are much greater than the differences between male and female!
> 
> We have had both and it would be very difficult to be accurate and use the sex of a dog as any type of accurate predictor of their personality and behavior. One thing that i think is generally true is that if you have two dogs, your chances of getting two that get along are better if you have a male and female.
> 
> Of course even with that, I had 2 females for almost 5 years together and they got along great!
> 
> Females are generally significantly smaller than males.


This!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I like my male dogs for certain reasons, and I like my female dogs for other reasons)

In my experience, (and I'm with Debbie depends on lines as well),,the males I've had have always been easy trainers, very biddable, velcro, slow to mature, goofy boys.

The two females I've had, quicker learners, while velcro-y, it's not a "i gotta be touching you all the time" type of velcro,,they just want to "know" where you are.
Quicker to mature, bossier, more daring, as in "i'll jump off that cliff if you want me to",,where the boyz would be "you want me to WHAT?,,ok I'll do it" My girls tend to be more serious,,and actually more possessive of me. 

Certainly can NOT be gender specific, because all are soooooo different, this has just been what I've found with the dogs I've had/have.

I miss my boyz, and will have another at some point, just something about them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I agree with JakodaCD OA that in my experience the males tend to just be 'easier'. I prefer the females cause I think they challenge me to be a smarter and better trainer. My girls tend to not just do something cause I ask, instead I need to have them understand the why and what's in it for them! 

They are SUPPOSED to be bigger, but I've got 2 big honking girldogs so you can't bet on that  

No matter what all of us know in general, this is really just another of MANY reasons you really need to be using a responsible breeder and relying on their knowledge of their dogs mixed with your background, experience and expectations.


----------



## debbiebrown

the female i have tends to be more responsive, and definitely quicker and smarter than my current male, not that the male isn't smart, but he has his goofy dumb dumb moments. my last male (RIP) was very smart, quick and responsive wanted to please etc. the males i have had did take longer to mature.......

i think the males are more lovable cuddle bugs with their people, females aren't real cuddle bugs, but stay close, etc. for training, most of the working people i talk to prefer females on the whole, but again there are exceptions to the rule depending on the genetic line...........

i would love to have another male like my last one (RIP) he was everything i could have wanted in one dog.........


----------



## JakodaCD OA

maggie hit the nail on the head why I do like the females,,they challenge me,,I like a challenge and its so rewarding when we "click"

And YES I have a big "honking" female as well ! 26" at the shoulders and 70lbs of lean machine)


----------



## ZAYDA

Agree with above posts size, every dog is different but my last 2 GSD's are females and they are more affectionate and will lay with you while my males would stick around as long as you were petting them and once you stopped they were gone.
I have 1 girl @ 09lbs and lean and the other is 82lbs but this is what I am not happy with ""a breeder breeding for size & color""Now I have learned so much more about breeding & breeders that I look forward to getting a well structured dog maybe even one that won't require hip or knee surgery as I can only hope.


----------



## celiamarie

Thank you all for your responses!


----------

